# Bathing



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

How often do you bath your fur baby?
I've read that it's not good to bath too often.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly gets a bath around every 6 weeks when she also gets a trim. She often gets dunked in a bowl of clear water to rinse the mud off her especially in the winter


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure these day the shampoo's are much more gentle and should not strip natural oils - especially a good puppy shampoo - although even groomers differ a little on what they think is too much, you shouldn't really need to do a full bath more than every 6 weeks though but you could rinse of mud etc when needed.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Prior to having Kiki and Dot my dogs were only ever bathed if there was a smelly reason...
However I do find now that with my curly girlies that sometimes especially as their coats get longer a bath with some 2:1 tropiclean makes their coats so much easier to comb through. I probably do bath them once a month...
My groomer said that because their coats are so soft and dense they hold the dirt more... I don't know if this is true, but this was another reason why she says that since I got the blaster caring for their coats has been easier as it literally blast dirt particles out of their coats along with the damp...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus swims daily in good weather so rarely needs bathing unless he encounters something like a dead fish. He gets clipped about every two months and has a bath then if there is any evidence that his coat is not easy to comb through. Probably four times a year total.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Oops. I've been shampooing my little puppy every week. I figured I'd do it this often to get her used to it. I only use a touch of a puppy shampoo. She's not especially loving it, but it has gotten easier now that the weather is warmer and she knows what to expect.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When Maggie was a puppy last summer, she went to puppy school every Saturday. She would get a bath when we got back home as classes were outdoors and she would be all wet from the dewy grass and have all kinds of dirt in her fur then from then end of class play sessions. Now she gets a bath every 3 weeks as her fur is easier to brush then plus I like nice smelling cuddles.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

As puppies mine got shampoos once every week or two. Usually because there was sticky poo on their butts. What I didn't realize until I took them later to a place that was set up to bath dogs yourself was how much warmer the water needed to be. I had been bathing them in lukewarm water. But when I make the water temperature warmer, they are much happier about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear has a proper bath when he gets groomed, about once every 2 months. I have only given him a bath with shampoo once before, because he was extremely dirty. Vet and breeder both told me the maximum you should wash them with shampoo is once a month because their skin is sensitive and the oils get stripped away easily, which can lead to itching and shedding. If he gets a bit muddy, I usually just rinse or wipe with a wet cloth and then brush it out when it's dry.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I couldn't resist.... but really, he does love the water. After I gave him a bath, he constantly went over to the shower and sat next to it waiting for me to let him in. It's quite funny.


----------

